# UNH Dispatcher



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Dispatcher II (Communications)*
Institution:
University of New Hampshire

Location:
Durham, NH

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
11/23/2020

Application Due:
Open Until Filled

Type:
Full-Time

Campus Location

Durham
Summary of Position

Under broad supervision of the Chief of Police or other designated supervisor, to be responsible for coordination of alarms and transmissions of all emergency services calls (fire, police, emergency, medical aids, public works, transportation, marine vessel fleet) processed through the Communications Center and/or other units, according to general procedures.

Posting Number: PS1962FY20

Other minimum qualifications

Associate degree or equivalent combination of education and experience. Excellent oral and written communication skills. Ability to retain/communicate information and to perform duties during emergency conditions or under prolonged stress. Knowledge of and ability to operate multi-frequency two-way radio equipment/consoles, specializes; computer software/hardware system for UNH/PIMS and Computer-Aided Dispatch (CAD) equipment. Ability to be certified as a computer operator of the New Hampshire State Police On-Line Telecommunications System (SPOTS) and to requalify annually. Ability to record, maintain and process computerized data of alarms and responses for emergency services agencies and other units. No criminal record other than minor motor vehicle violations. Keyboard skills with ability to operate other computer terminals and similar equipment. Must successfully complete a background investigation, written/psychological examination, and may be required to be deputized by the authority having jurisdiction. Previous appropriate experience in a Public Safety agency. Familiarity with rules and regulations relating to equipment in use, including those of the Federal Communications Commission.

Salary Information

Salary is complemented by a comprehensive benefits package which includes medical, dental, retirement, tuition, and paid time off.

Institution Information

The University of New Hampshire is a major research institution, providing comprehensive, high-quality undergraduate programs and graduate programs of distinction. UNH is located in Durham on a 188-acre campus, 60 miles north of Boston and 8 miles from the Atlantic coast, and is convenient to New Hampshire's lakes and mountains. There is a student enrollment of 13,000 students, with a full-time faculty of over 600, offering 90 undergraduate and more than 70 graduate programs.

Duty/Responsibility

Operate multi-channel two-way radio/telephone consoles and other related equipment for emergency services, including police, fire and ambulance.

Duty/Responsibility

Receive, interpret and process calls for emergency services and other service units. Initiate and operate Computer Aided Dispatch (CAD) equipment and systems for all emergency service processed through the Communications Center, including the campus and several other area communities. Initiate and operate special computerized Police Information Management System, involving software and hardware systems. Initiate and operate specialized New Hampshire State Police On-Line Police Telecommunications software and hardware computer systems (SPOTS) as a computer interface between designated area police agencies, New Hampshire State Police (NHSP), the Federal Bureau of Investigations (FBI) and the National Crime Interaction Center (NCIC).

Duty/Responsibility

Record, maintain and process computerized data for emergency services agencies and other units, including street files; name indexes; call back rosters; water supply systems; building locations; high hazard areas; area maps; calls for service; type, location, and status of emergency response vehicles; fire and burglar alarms; location of handicapped individuals and small children; mutual aide assistance; automatic fire, police, and ambulance response calls; wrecker services and notification rosters.

Duty/Responsibility

Respond to requests for information from the public, answer business/emergency telephone calls from the public and act as a resource to the public for referrals. Evaluate the nature of common medical emergencies. Coordinate activities with other agencies. Perform other related duties as assigned.

*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
University of New Hampshire

Online App. Form:
https://jobs.usnh.edu/postings/37992


----------

